# 3rd Annual Mustang Madness mail-in race



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,The Mustang Madness race is on I will be taking a break from my Indy Car casting till after the race.

You can see pictures and last years results, tech report etc here
http://www.vabeachho.com/www/06-MustangMadness/

*2007 3rd Annual Mustang Madness Race*
*November 1st - 10th*
This is a mail in race.Time Trials Start November 1st at 6:00 Pm and end November 3rd 
Race Begins November 4th Each Racer may enter 2 cars. Top 24 Cars from Time Trials will 
Race 4 30 second heats on Green Run Speedway. All remaining cars will run 2 Heat Consolation race.
All cars will qualify as they arrive. Early qualifiers if Bumped will have one chance to requalify. 
Onsite Tech Shop will attempt to improve the car that is bumped as time allows. Cars arriving the 
last day of qualifying will only have one shot at qualifying. Qualifying will run over 3 Days Monday through Saturday. 
Race will begin On Sunday and Run through the following week. All cars in race will run 4 timed heats. 
Consi race will be two timed heats. Winners will be the car with the most laps and sections. 
Concourse de'Elegance for Best Looking Mustang

*Chassis *
Must be stock Aurora Chassis. 
Gear plate can be modified only the rails may be removed to mount a lowered body, i.e. Nurora's Mustang has to have the rails removed.

*Width Limits*
1" Max Width Tires and wheels must be under the body, you may use spacers to bring the front wheels out to the 1" maximum. No Spacers on rear gear allowed

*Motor *
Armature must be STOCK 16 ohms or above

*Motor Brushes*
Any readily available Motor Brushes

*Pickups*
Pickups must be stock no American line. They may be adjusted so the step sets flat and the rear hinge may be tweaked 
NO BENDING THE FRONT OF THE PICKUP TO RESTRICT IT

*Gears* 
All gearing must be stock 9T pinion no 12 or 14s or new machined gearing. 

*Wheels*
Wheels must be Aurora, Model Motoring, HO Reproductions, Nu-rora Mach I or MEV TJET wheels no Tuff-one wheel allowed or Vincent's

*Tires*
Tires must be stock Aurora or Model Motoring no silicone for this class or JL fronts. 
Tires may be soaked trued, glued and mounted 
Minimum size is .360 for Front and Rears

*Motor Magnets*
Motor Magnets must be stock TJET no AFX JL AW etc NO SHIMMING ALLOWED.
Green/White, Green/Orange,Black/Black or Black/Black with white stripe magnet combinations

*Axels*
Axels must be stock skinny TJET either Aurora or Model Motoring no drill rods or cut down axels.

*Guide Pin*
Stock Guide Pin. No rear Guide Pin. 
Race will be on Aurora Model Motoring Pin and Clip Track so Long guide pins will not work

*Bodies*
Bodies Allowed are any Aurora, JL, Nurora, MEV or ALl RRR Mustangs and Nurora. All must have Front and Rear Glass. 
Corrie Motors 85 Mustang and 65 Mustang , Mustang II and also Claus Mustang and HO-Models Mustangs. Other Bodies will be 
considered on a case by case basis email you request All must have glass front and rear and fit through 
an 1 1/8th techblock Bodies may be lowered and lightened. Any Aurora Hardtop or Fastback may have the interior completely removed. 

Modeling is highly encouraged 

Race entrance fee will be $15.00 which covers up to two cars.
Mail to
Roger Corrie
1450 Old Oak Arch
Virginia Beach, VA 23453

All entrants will receive a new Mustang casting from Corrie Motors. Hopefully it will be a 68 Shelby GT 500. 

All other race prizes received will be divided up and awarded by random drawing


----------

